# New Year Floaters Trip



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like a repeat of last weeks weather window. Plan on heading out tuesday am. Anybody else? We will be on 68.

GINJACK


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We will also be leaving sportsman in the early am tuesday and will be on 68 also. With a back up radio this time. 

Violator


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Got to work this week, maybe next! Good luck guys, I look forward to reading your reports.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Leaving 3am tuesday out of sportsman headed to the rigs. Will be our first rig trip, glad someone else will be going. White Lightnin 32' regulator on channel 68. Need some tips on catching bait.
Seas look awesome


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Whitelightnin: Bait has been real tough for us to find the last couple trips to the rigs. historically we find hard tails around the 252s as well as the small rig to the SE of the 252s, but they have been empty last two times out. Might have been due to the conditions though as weather was such we could not really fish the legs well. try a number 8 sabikki with 1-3 oz of weight and work the upcurrent legs of either rig on your way out.
Good luck!
Robert


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

well be out there. leaving DI at 5 tues am. gonna be a beautiful day


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trigger Happy will be there on 68, good luck everyone


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I've caught lots of yellows on smallish size pinfish, and 5/0 circles.


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

*tuesday rig trip*

GINJACK We were going but it looks like work is going to interfere with fishing again ,I gotta do something about this .And I just got two tanacom bull 1000s for Christmas (were the Rampage next to you) Rick


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. Try castnetting mullet before you go out, it saves a lot of time and they are very hardy in the well.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Where was every body at today. We only saw 1 boat Lucky 31 and could not get anyone one the radio. 5 yellows at the ram before 10:30 am left them biting no more room. Report pics and video to come but not tonight been a long day.


----------

